# Original 40K Artwork Stolen! [Recovered]



## TheTonyHough (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a very apologetic email and phonecall this morning from the folks at Warhammer World, Nottingham, where five pieces of original atwork from the first WH40K rulebook were on display as part of the twenty year anniversary celebrations. Someone apparently broke open the display frame and *stole one of the pieces*, an A3 ink-on-paper illo showing armoured eldar under fire on a stairwell in a huge interior (Bottom right of the display case in the picture below). The other pieces are safe and will be redisplayed at a later date.
Staff were upset and embarrassed, as the pieces were on loan from me, and I'm confident they will do everything in their power to recover the item. Meanwhile if anyone hears anything please let us know.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Original 40K Artwork Stolen!*



TheTonyHough said:


> Had a very apologetic email and phonecall this morning from the folks at Warhammer World, <snip>]


I crossposted this to B&C,my Blog, LJ, Facebook and several other groups. I've got some other folks crossposting to TMP etc.

The word is being spread!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It is disgusting how low some people can sink. Best of luck getting the stolen art back.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats terrible dude. Where-ever that little bugger shows his face no doubt it will be reported to the cops, flamed and then banned. Hope you get your work back dude.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have popped it onto Astronomican and will take it some others places as well.


Good luck with nailing the blighters and more importantly getting this back.

Has Ebay been notified?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck, we'll do what we can!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> I have popped it onto Astronomican and will take it some others places as well.
> 
> 
> Good luck with nailing the blighters and more importantly getting this back.
> ...


That's a biggie. He obviously can't try and sell it on any forums, so he'll probably try and ebay it. Get in touch asap.

Good luck on getting it back, having your stuff stolen just sucks.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Good job spreading the word on this Vash, it's indeed a very good idea to report this to ebay. Though they will probably be slow to respond they can at least monitor the site a lott better can we so should be able to at least intervene if whomever took this tries to dump it on there!


----------



## TheTonyHough (Sep 21, 2007)

All's well that ends well!
The person who stole the artwork either had an attack of conscience or realised the work was too identifiable to flog: Warhammer World got it back by anonymous post the other morning.
I'm quite relieved about this as I had absolutely no idea how to put a value on this piece of work. I mean to the uninitiated it's just a drawing of some armoured warriors, quite nice, but there you go. To a Warhammer 40k afficionado, it's a piece of 40K history.
Fortunately now I won't have to put a price on it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That's good to hear, and I'll bet you are 'quite relieved', I'd suspect you'd be _very_ quite relieved, both to have it back, and to avoid all the hassle. 

I'm also glad the idiots who knicked it had a change of heart/mind. I hope it was the former, but I suspect it was the latter.

And nice one to all who notified other forums etc, job well done - you never know, if they did discover it was 'too hot to handle' (never actually used that phrase in a genuine context before) it could be because of your quick work!

:cyclops:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

HOORAY! I'll pass the word as well!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Woo.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This is great news  

Emporer knows how you would value such an item.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats dude - thats great to hear. Police dropping the matter then?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Good news indeed, there is some form of justice left!


----------



## dylan (Dec 15, 2011)

thats... different


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Dude, that is some uber Threadomancy, almost 5 years. In future maybe just check the date of the last post before posting a reply


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, this is an old old post... glad the artwork was recovered though


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Closing due to being a tiny bit outdated...


----------

